
Underwater Archaeologist Finds 1,600-Year-Old City that Vanished 1,200 Years Ago - chrbutler
http://www.core77.com/blog/object_culture/underwater_archaeologist_franck_goddio_finds_1600-year-old_city_that_vanished_1200_years_ago_25008.asp
======
grannyg00se
I'm interested to hear more about how this guy quit his finance job and
founded an institution so that he could do what he loved doing most full time.
Power move!

------
andrewcooke
if anyone else is confused by the title: it was used for 1,600 years, and has
been submerged for 1,200 years (so you might say it's 2,800 years old...)

~~~
Samuel_Michon
That was my first thought when I saw the figurines in those photos: ”No way
those are from 400-800AD, those are way older!”.

The first figurine looks like it’s wearing a Pschent (Ancient Egyptian double
crown), much like the one on this statue:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colossal_red_granite_statue_of_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colossal_red_granite_statue_of_Amenhotep_III)

The fourth figurine looks like it’s wearing a Khepresh:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khepresh>

------
Gravityloss
The headline is misleading, he found it already in 2000.

~~~
cleverjake
whats misleading about the title?

~~~
Samuel_Michon
It’s baiting. Look at this similar title:

“Technology company Apple introduces entirely new user interface for its
computers”

(Title for a 2013 article, referring to Apple’s 1984 original Mac)

------
JoeAltmaier
Im interested in how long these treasures will last now that they are on dry
land. War, greed, weather. Will they last another 1200 years? Why excavate
them? I'm thinking Indiana Jones, not responsible archaeology.

------
SonicSoul
i want that under water pen! tired of having to write while on land.

~~~
chrisphonk
Yeah, writing on land's a real bummer.

------
webwanderings
I don't know, I recall watching similar images in the Cleopatra excavation
documentary they showed at one of the museum I attended not too long ago.

What kind of a source is core77.com?

~~~
seanmcdirmid
core77 is mostly a design blog. This excavation dates back to 2000, so its not
really new news.

------
alexsilver
After reading the headline, a part of me was hoping that they found Atlantis!
Alas...

Good find!

~~~
diroussel
Atlantis has already been identified. It's most probably Thera, on Santorini.

------
cdooh
Anyone esle read this title and think _Atlantis_?

~~~
RVijay007
YES! Ha, I totally thought this...

